

Show HN: My notes from the Web 2.0 Expo - JimEngland

http://web2expo.heroku.com/<p>I had the opportunity to attend the Web 2.0 Expo earlier this week. While at the event, I was inspired to build out a prototype for a problem I saw with the Twitter stream.<p>The problem is that hash tags are fleeting; Twitter focuses on live results, and we lose track of tweets over time. This was especially true during the Lean Startup Intensive. #leanstartup was great when it was live on Monday, with the results consisting of live tweets of each presenter. However, if we search for the hash tag now, we get a mess of content not specifically tied to that event.<p>The concept is to "save a moment in time" in Twitter for a particular hash tag while also adding additional media content (SlideShare, blog posts) related to that subject.<p>I would appreciate any feedback on this prototype.  Is there value in a product like this?
======
aberman
Clever - I could see myself using this.

------
pssamant
Love it for talks. It'd be cool to see this info aggregated for a Dave Mclure
presentation.

------
erlendm
Like it, nicely done.

